# Cutters... Cutters... Cutters



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Alright BOTL & SOTL

I am revamping my entire cigar collection and equipment after a unfortunate tragedy that had fallen upon me unexpectedly. 

Picked up a new Wineador and other various other accoutrements, but am in the process of trying to figure out what cutter to buy.

I have done a lot of research already and have seen a lot of comments about the tried and trues like the perfect cutter and the Xikar xi's but am curious if you could provide some information on what you have uses, what you liked and didnt like. What to jump on when I see it or what to run away from. 

I had a Xikar Xi before, and I liked it. Curious to try something different, either a new brand or another Xikar just a different style. I am open to anything. 

I appreciate the help everyone!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Everyone needs a xi 1,2, or 3. CCs are cheap and nice for company. I think everyone should have a V cutter, or a punch specifically for torpedos. 

Colibri V cutters take a bigger chunk than the xikar. 

But if I had to choose only one cutter , it'd be the xi2. Since my Modus already has a punch..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a dozen+ different cutters.


 I use a Xikar Xi3 most of the time. Xi1 for a back-up. Hard to beat.
Cuban Crafter's Perfect Cutter is okay for Noobs just learning, but IMO cuts too deep for an advanced user. Tolerances are not very tight. And you cannot see what you're doing like an open guillotine, which often leads to cuts that are not at right angles. If you want a cheapie, their slim Euro cutter is much better IMO (no depth guide like the Perfect Cutter).
For a good classic two finger style double guillotine with a modern twist check out the Zederkoff/Lotus serrated cutters.
But, it also depends on what size cigars you smoke. I'm sure somewhere in my collection I could dig up a cutter that'll handle one of those ridiculously fat 70 or 80 RG's... but I wouldn't be caught dead smoking one, so I prefer cutters with lower RG limits..


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I have a dozen+ different cutters.
> [*]For a good classic two finger style double guillotine with a modern twist check out the Zederkoff/Lotus serrated cutters.


I have been eye balling those Lotus Jaws, I just dont like the small finger holes. Im worried my big nubs will get caught inside ha!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

In reaching order...

Xikar 11mm punch
Xikar XV
Xikar 007 for long and skinnies 
Larger gauge smokes get perpendicular V cuts.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I did love my Xikar! 

I have always been interested in Palio, but have heard that they moved operations. Did the quality drop with the move?

Maybe I will swoop a couple, get a Xikar and something new. I have a punch already so I am covered there.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Also have never owned a V cut, when would you recommend using one? And what are the advantages? Will have to pick one up to test out!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I mostly punch.
I have punches built into a few torches and now one on my new ModusII.
I also like to V cut but I lost my only V cutter. So I bought a new one that should be coming any day now.
I only straight cut with a guillotine anymore if that's all that's around.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

SBjanderson said:


> Also have never owned a V cut, when would you recommend using one? And what are the advantages? Will have to pick one up to test out!


V cuts slow your roll. Eliminates the wind tunnel effect and concentrates the smoke within the stick. The disadvantages of that are tar build (that's when a guillotine comes in handy) and heat can build up leading to bitterness.
Do it right and you're on the way to a lancero master card.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Xikar Xi3, Davidoff cigar scissors, a few punches and a desktop 4-hole lever cutter (that has two sizes of notch and straight cut). I like all four types and all four make good cuts. The one issue I have with Xikar's Xi cutters is that the jaws lock closed after you clip the cigar. Not a big deal but you have to flick open the cutter after the cut to discard the crumbs. To my mind, the traditional double-guillotine cutter, which as you know can range in price from free to a couple of hundred dollars, is the easiest to control, gives a very precise cut and is easy to empty. Xikar makes double guillotines as do many others.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I can only......assume......I'll get ragged for this but ......if you want quality and reliability and ALWAYS sharp as a razor...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SBjanderson said:


> I have been eye balling those Lotus Jaws, I just dont like the small finger holes. Im worried my big nubs will get caught inside ha!


They're not so small. It's a larger cutter than the typical ones shaped like that.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

I know it is pricier than most but the ST Dupont Maxijet cutters do a phenomenal job!


----------



## royal52 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> I can only......assume......I'll get ragged for this but ......if you want quality and reliability and ALWAYS sharp as a razor...


How many cuts do you get per blade?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

royal52 said:


> How many cuts do you get per blade?


Don't know.....still using the first one..


----------



## dortold (Jul 17, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Don't know.....still using the first one..


Interesting! I wonder if some ambitious entrepreneur would take it upon themselves to create a refillable single-blade cutter that takes these. It strikes me as a very democratic choice of cutter.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> I can only......assume......I'll get ragged for this but ......if you want quality and reliability and ALWAYS sharp as a razor...





Ranger0282 said:


> Don't know.....still using the first one..


Don't those come in the package with some sort of anti-rust coating... oil or cosmoline or something? And do you clean them before using?



dortold said:


> Interesting! I wonder if some ambitious entrepreneur would take it upon themselves to create a refillable single-blade cutter that takes these. It strikes me as a very democratic choice of cutter.


I think it's been done. Not sure. But there are plenty of cheapie single blade guillotine cutters out there that use a razor blade. Pick 'em up for a buck or so. But they don't work that great IMO. If I were going to use a razor I'd just as soon use it straight like @Ranger0282. That way you can make a circular pass or a slicing motion instead of just a being a cleaver.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I dunno, there's something about the experience of pouring yourself a fine beer or whisky, picking out a premium cigar that's been resting in your humidor for two or three years and sitting down in your favorite chair for an hour or so of well-deserved R and R that seems to call for a quality lighter and cutter ...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't those come in the package with some sort of anti-rust coating... oil or cosmoline or something? And do you clean them before using?
> 
> I think it's been done. Not sure. But there are plenty of cheapie single blade guillotine cutters out there that use a razor blade. Pick 'em up for a buck or so. But they don't work that great IMO. If I were going to use a razor I'd just as soon use it straight like @Ranger0282. That way you can make a circular pass or a slicing motion instead of just a being a cleaver.


OR JUST USE THE NEW CUTTER I TRADED YOU FOR THE JERKY!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dino....You know dang well I use your cutter.... But am I going to pass on the chance to show what a HillBilly I am for everyone's entertainment....I Think Not...  That's what I am here for.
Until I got your cutter, I had the same razor blade stuck on the corner of my shelf in my Explosion Proof Workshop for well over a year. I would cut the cigar on the corner of my work table, palm the cut piece off the table into the trashcan, and then put the razor back between the two boards. Easy Peasy. I did have to saw the tip after awhile instead of pushing straight down, it did get a tad dull ............................BUT, still sharp as a razor blade.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> OR JUST USE THE NEW CUTTER I TRADED YOU FOR THE JERKY!


Huh?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Huh?


Not you..Dave

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> They're not so small. It's a larger cutter than the typical ones shaped like that.


That was my main worry about them, this may be just what I needed to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SBjanderson said:


> That was my main worry about them, this may be just what I needed to finally pull the trigger.


I already had a black Zederkoff, but talked myself into ordering a black & yellow Lotus because of this thread (they are exactly the same). Like I needed another cutter?

Anyway, if it's not to your liking you can always put it up on WTS here. I should probably do the same and unload a few I'm not using instead of buying more. LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I already had a black Zederkoff, but talked myself into ordering a black & yellow Lotus because of this thread (they are exactly the same). Like I needed another cutter?
> 
> Anyway, if it's not to your liking you can always put it up on WTS here. I should probably do the same and unload a few I'm not using instead of buying more. LOL


You won't but it's a nice thought..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Not you..Dave


So, does that mean you're not sending me a cutter for being Jerky? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> So, does that mean you're not sending me a cutter for being Jerky? :vs_unimpressed:


Nope just my admiration..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I already had a black Zederkoff, but talked myself into ordering a black & yellow Lotus because of this thread (they are exactly the same). Like I needed another cutter?
> 
> Anyway, if it's not to your liking you can always put it up on WTS here. I should probably do the same and unload a few I'm not using instead of buying more. LOL


I feel the same about many of my other hobbies, I should probably sell a lot of my gear to offload some extras but I would much rather just keep them and get new ones to toy around with as well! Hopefully my cigar accessory collection will get to that point in the near future>


----------



## StogiSmkr79 (May 29, 2017)

So help me decide here. An Xi or an XO. The gadget freak in me really likes the XO, but the slightly easier to use and very proven Xi talks to me as well. What say you?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Let's see..a classic, reliable teardrop cutter v/s World's most dangerous sex toy..



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogiSmkr79 (May 29, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Let's see..a classic, reliable teardrop cutter v/s World's most dangerous sex toy..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hey boss Im not one to judge but if you can fit in that....:vs_laugh:

(thanks for the advise :thumb


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

StogiSmkr79 said:


> So help me decide here. An Xi or an XO. The gadget freak in me really likes the XO, but the slightly easier to use and very proven Xi talks to me as well. What say you?


If it's any help, I've got three Xi's. I bought an XO and sold it right away. I didn't think the action was very smooth and I could envision clippings gumming up the works even more. Sounded good on paper. But I'll stick with the tried and true. YMMV


----------



## eric0705 (Jul 10, 2017)

I personally love my Colibri V cutter. By far the best cutter I have used. I use it on everything torpedo's, etc, etc. I do have a Xikar Punch 9mm which is my next go too. The Xikar metal VX V Cut in my own opinion. Not worth it, cut is not deep enough. I do see them coming out with a new cool design I would like to try tho. In their 2017 line up.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SBjanderson said:


> I have been eye balling those Lotus Jaws, I just dont like the small finger holes. Im worried my big nubs will get caught inside ha!





curmudgeonista said:


> They're not so small. It's a larger cutter than the typical ones shaped like that.


Better late than never! Here's a side-by-side of the Lotus next to a classic two-finger.









Actually gets cleaner cuts than my Xikars, BTW.


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Let's see..a classic, reliable teardrop cutter v/s World's most dangerous sex toy..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


OUCH... lock these up before bedtime. that is scary to think what the old lady could think up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally, I have a very nice Xi3 Carbon Fiber that I almost never use. It's nice and cuts well, but the teardrop shape just doesn't feel as comfortable as a regular guillotine with finger holes.

My favorite cutter is my Zikar ZX Ultra Slim cutter. It's thin enough to put in a wallet, or slip in the side of a herfador. Blades are razor sharp. And finger holes are decent sized.

A budget version is the Cuban Crafters credit card cutter. Same deal, it's ultra slim and fits in your herfador nicely. Finger hold are a little smaller though.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Personally, I have a very nice Xi3 Carbon Fiber that I almost never use. It's nice and cuts well, but the teardrop shape just doesn't feel as comfortable as a regular guillotine with finger holes.
> 
> My favorite cutter is my Zikar ZX Ultra Slim cutter. It's thin enough to put in a wallet, or slip in the side of a herfador. Blades are razor sharp. And finger holes are decent sized.
> 
> A budget version is the Cuban Crafters credit card cutter. Same deal, it's ultra slim and fits in your herfador nicely. Finger hold are a little smaller though.


Were you at a herf, at the inn in weirton a while back.. That's about the time my carbon fiber went m.i.a..hmm very suspicious...lol

I'm so used to the tear drops it felt weird using a regular cutter the other day.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I mostly use a freeby Colibri rectangular scissor action cutter. It didn't come very sharp so I worked on it little bit with a ceramic sharpening rod and noticed a huge improvement. Looking at it now I'd like to clean it up a bit maybe with a dowel with some compound on it. It says it is 440 steel (presumably 440A). I've been tempted by the Xi cutters but frankly 440C isn't a standout and I wouldn't expect it to hold an edge significantly better. If someone is putting out something in a modern higher end blade steel (say s30v) I'd be a buyer.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok I broke down and bought a Palio cutter. Got it used on eBay for 10.50. I'm hoping it's the older American made one. But I'll find out in a week. 

Now I'm hoping I lose the auctions on the other two I bid on..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Ok I broke down and bought a Palio cutter. Got it used on eBay for 10.50. I'm hoping it's the older American made one. But I'll find out in a week.
> 
> Now I'm hoping I lose the auctions on the other two I bid on..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I have a couple of the older ones love the Palio, 
Even the newer ones are decent if you snag them on sales or low bids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> I have a couple of the older ones love the Palio,
> Even the newer ones are decent if you snag them on sales or low bids
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I didn't want one... Definitely don't need one.. I put in a bid for 11$ max, figured no way that'd hold. 10.50 won it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I didn't want one... Definitely don't need one.. I put in a bid for 11$ max, figured no way that'd hold. 10.50 won it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They make great add ins for newbie trades or gifts, Or heck a toss in the truck cutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> I mostly use a freeby Colibri rectangular scissor action cutter. It didn't come very sharp so I worked on it little bit with a ceramic sharpening rod and noticed a huge improvement. Looking at it now I'd like to clean it up a bit maybe with a dowel with some compound on it. It says it is 440 steel (presumably 440A). I've been tempted by the Xi cutters but frankly 440C isn't a standout and I wouldn't expect it to hold an edge significantly better. If someone is putting out something in a modern higher end blade steel (say s30v) I'd be a buyer.


I can't imagine trying to sharpen a S30V cigar cutter... the awkwardness and hardness would be a b1tch.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Another good auction move is to bid on a good cutter that's branded with a not-so-premium cigar brand. I'll take a good cutter with Ron Mexico on it over a crap one that says Padron.


----------



## BeautifulBeau (Aug 11, 2017)

I use the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter and a Colibri for my v-cut. Love them both.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I didn't want one... Definitely don't need one.. I put in a bid for 11$ max, figured no way that'd hold. 10.50 won it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Some days you're the windshield....some days you're the bug. Congrats on being the windshield!:vs_cool:


----------



## CraigC (Jan 10, 2014)

Any decent cutter will do the job but I like the Xikar type cutters followed by a double guillotine. No V-cuts or punches for me.


----------



## Kimsteve58 (Aug 18, 2017)

SBjanderson said:


> I did love my Xikar!
> 
> I have always been interested in Palio, but have heard that they moved operations. Did the quality drop with the move?
> 
> Maybe I will swoop a couple, get a Xikar and something new. I have a punch already so I am covered there.


I'm VERY new to all this, but my Palio cutter would not, no matter how or what I tried, would NOT open. I called Palio and the gentleman I spoke with said he would have an email sent with an information request so they could send me a new one. This was last week, still no email. Will follow up with Palio tomorrow.....that's all I know.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like the guys said skip palio and go through Amazon.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Companies like Xikar, Colibri, and the other are alway trying to reinvent the wheel. The "new" Xikar V-Cutter was seen by me for the first time last week. I think Xikar hit a HOMERUN with this new cutter, but $49.99 is a little steep IMHO.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

eastcutter said:


> Yes, finger hole is wider and no worries.
> you may try The cigarreo cutter on Amazon, only $9.99 with portable leather case.
> coupon code: SBN4-XDGU4V-GWUSFJ


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

SurfnSafari said:


> Companies like Xikar, Colibri, and the other are alway trying to reinvent the wheel. The "new" Xikar V-Cutter was seen by me for the first time last week. I think Xikar hit a HOMERUN with this new cutter, but $49.99 is a little steep IMHO.


QC on the Xikar V has been a bit hit or miss though. If you got a good one, great - but if you didn't... oh boy.

For me, the Colibri V is perfection in a v-cut and what I use most often.

I've got a X1 and X3 too. They are great cutters, but they've never felt right in my hand, so they get used pretty infrequently.

I also like using the punch on my modus 2 on occasion.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

eastcutter said:


> Yes, finger hole is wider and no worries.
> you may try The


Extra style points for quoting a mod. in your spam post :grin2:


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Well I am not a big "V" kind of person. Just for big 60 + Ring Gague that I do with a sharp knife.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I punch 3mm and 5 mm but cut my Torpedoes! Have no specific brand of cutters.


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

I know a lot of people are not the biggest fans of Thompson Cigar, but i ordered this cutter from them and i was AMAZED. It is a very heavy duty cutter and have been using it for a few weeks now with no hitches. I would recomend this thing in a heartbeat. Plus the price of $20 was not that bad...


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> QC on the Xikar V has been a bit hit or miss though. If you got a good one, great - but if you didn't... oh boy.


Honestly Xikar does stand behind what they put their name upon. No argument replacement, or they wil repair it warranty. The only thing you have to eat is inbound shipping cost to Xikar.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

SurfnSafari said:


> Honestly Xikar does stand behind what they put their name upon. No argument replacement, or they wil repair it warranty. The only thing you have to eat is inbound shipping cost to Xikar.


Oh absolutely! They are a great company and I have no problem buying their products.


----------

